
Machine Learning FAQ - blacksmythe
https://sebastianraschka.com/faq/index.html
======
blacksmythe
some discussion points:

    
    
       Fitting a model via closed-form equations vs. Gradient Descent vs Stochastic Gradient Descent vs Mini-Batch Learning – what is the difference?
       How can I avoid overfitting?...

